# Sigma guitars



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

Looking at several acoustic guitars. Sigma was recommended by a couple of people. We are talkng the new Sigma's, not the ones produced by Martin up until 2007. Anyone have one and care to comment?

Looking to spend in the 400-600 range.

cheers


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Seem to be comparable to Recording King and Yamaha and a few others in the same price category.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

For the same money you should take a look at the Canadian built Seagull line of Acoustics. Great value for the money. I can't really say a lot about the post Martin era Sigmas except their resale value is really poor.


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

I have looked at the Seagull's, very nice guitars for sure. Infact, I already own 3 guitars by Godin; a Norman 12 string; a Norman 6 string; and a Richmond electric. I havn't actually test driven any Sigma's but the local shop does carry them so will have to go have a peek-see.


----------



## Heihachi07 (Jan 10, 2015)

When I first tried it was not allowing me to post my old avatar and editing was kind of a nightmare,testking C4090-451 braindumps
so spell checking wasn't going to well either every time I wanted to change a letter in a paragraph I had to run through the whole sentence. So I gave it the old college try once more and it worked once I reset my computer.ship


----------

